# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Desespero total (mortes e mais mortes)

## NunoAlexandre

boas a todos , venho pedir ajuda urgente , tenho um reef montado ha 1 ano 
sem nunca ter me dado o minimo de problemas, ha questao de 4 dias começei a ver um oceallaris com pontos brancos  que acabou por morrer no dia seguinte , agora tenho todo o aquario afectado ,ja morreu 3 oceallaris, 1 gobie neon , e um chromis veridis  no espaço de 1 dia  ja nao sei o que fazer estou desesperado gostava de saber o que fazer para salvar os que me restam.
um abraço
set up do meu reef
aquario de 150L sem sump
40kg de rocha viva
escumador
trocas de agua com agua natural
nitritos a 0
ph a 8.4
temp a 25 graus 
3 bombas tunze de 1200l cada
areia de coral
Fauna actual:
1 oceallaris adulto com 1 ano
1 crhomis veridis
1 donzela
1 gobie neon
1 fromia sp
2 camaroes do monaco
4 palemon serratus
ja agora agradeço quaisquer respostas .
um abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

será ictio?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> será ictio?



Poderá ser _cryptocarium irritans_ (doença do ponto branco), mas não me parece ser assim tão letal, para matar os peixes de um dia para o outro. A não ser que tivesse debilitado o sistema imunitário dos peixes e outra doença mais letal os tenha atacado e fulminado...

Também podia ter sido algo na água natural que utilizas nas TPA, mas isso acabaria por afectar todo o sistema, no entanto, tens outros peixes bem!?

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  NUNO

Qual a temperatura do aquario neste momento?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> NUNO
> 
> Qual a temperatura do aquario neste momento?


Segundo o setup que o Nuno disponibilizou, são 25º C.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

tens UV? Se tiveres liga 24 por dia até desaparecerem os pontos brancos, penso que isto ajude a destruir bactérias nocivas.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Aumenta um pouco para 26,5 graus sem qualquer problema...
pois esta doença ataca em temperaturas 
mais baixas os peixes com pouca resistencia.
ve tambem como esta a salinidade da agua.

vai falando o que se esta a passar ,verifica os parametros da agua.
Sem cauzar stress os vivos.

ABRAÇOS

----------


## NunoAlexandre

nao tenho uv , e e uma coisa que noto e que eles comem normalmente ,e as mortes sao repentinas , quanto a agua natural acho pouco provavel dado que e uma zona sem embarcaçoes (apanhada em alto mar)a 3 milhas da costa, a minha temp anda sempre nos 25 graus sem oscilaçoes tenho chiller,quanto naos corais estao a 100% assim como os invertebrados.
a salinidade esdta a 1024.
um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Ve este topico:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=1330

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> nao tenho uv , e e uma coisa que noto e que eles comem normalmente ,e as mortes sao repentinas , quanto a agua natural acho pouco provavel dado que e uma zona sem embarcaçoes (apanhada em alto mar)a 3 milhas da costa, a minha temp anda sempre nos 25 graus sem oscilaçoes tenho chiller,quanto naos corais estao a 100% assim como os invertebrados.
> a salinidade esdta a 1024.
> um abraço


Nuno:

Por aqui parece que está tudo bem. Já agora? Já verificaste a data de validade da comida que dás aos peixes?!

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Caramba, comida estragada, não vai matar os peixes assim de maneira repentina.
Ictio pode, mas teria que ser uma infestação violenta e atingir as branquias.
O mais comum de acontecer quando ocorrem mortes simultaneas esta ligado ao ambiente, o que não parecer ser o problema.
No caso de ser Ictio:
Como disse o Ricardo, aumenta um pouco a temperatura, devagar, sempre devagar.
Baixa a salinidade para 1.020, tambem devagar.
Alimente generosamente os peixes, principalente com o que eles mais gostam de comer, se possivel ofereça um cardapio variado.
Se tiver uma maneira de  aumentar a ORP, ajudaria.
O uso de UV a medio/longo prazo tambem.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Caramba, comida estragada, não vai matar os peixes assim de maneira repentina.
> Ictio pode, mas teria que ser uma infestação violenta e atingir as branquias.
> O mais comum de acontecer quando ocorrem mortes simultaneas esta ligado ao ambiente, o que não parecer ser o problema.
> No caso de ser Ictio:
> Como disse o Ricardo, aumenta um pouco a temperatura, devagar, sempre devagar.
> Baixa a salinidade para 1.020, tambem devagar.
> Alimente generosamente os peixes, principalente com o que eles mais gostam de comer, se possivel ofereça um cardapio variado.
> Se tiver uma maneira de  aumentar a ORP, ajudaria.
> O uso de UV a medio/longo prazo tambem.


boas a comida esta dentro da validade , e vou tentar aumentar a temp para 27 e diminuir a salinidade .
obrigado a todos

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Não mude a temperatura nem altere a densidade, só piora o estado dos peixes

Isso é mais uma lenda do aquarismo que se perpetua....infelizmente informações incorretas acabam virando verdade por desconhecimento de quem repassa as informações

Para matar o íctio, a temperatura tem que ficar acima dos 32 graus e densidade abaixo de 1.010, e mesmo assim olhe lá

Totalmente inviável fazer isso em um aquário com corais

Íctio não mata do dia para a noite....deve ser outra doença

Abraços

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

oodinium ?

Notas algum efeito tipo veludo nas escamas dos peixes ?

(e que para o ritmo da mortalidade...)

----------


## Joel Junior

Aumentar a temperatura para uns 27 não resolve mas ajuda bem, mas faça de forma lenta, para não haver choques. Já o que ajudaria bastante, sem dúvida é o aumento da ORP, como está sua circulação na superfície? Ele deve estar bem movimentada, isso ajuda muito no aumento da ORP.

Abração

Joel

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Nuno,  :Olá:  

Lamento imenso o que se está a passar  :Icon Cry:  . Introduziste algum ser vivo no aquário recentemente?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> oodinium ?
> 
> Notas algum efeito tipo veludo nas escamas dos peixes ?
> 
> (e que para o ritmo da mortalidade...)


Se for doenca Amyloodiniumiasis é a unica que conhece que pode causar baixas tao velozmente. Quando e que colocaste o ultimo peixe ao aqua ?

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Uma vez que temperatura e salinidade são fatores determinantes na evolução do  protozoario, e isso esta bem documentado, não entendo como pode ser uma informação incorreta.
Se a elevação da temperatura para mais mata o protozoario e um pouco menos prejudica seu desenvlvimento porque não usar?
Se a diminuição da salinidade mata o protozoario e um pouco menos prejudica seu desenvlvimento porque não usar?

Como sugestão de leitura, estou colocando abaixo os links para uma serie de artigos. 

Artigos publicados por Terry D. Bartelme na Marine Aquarium Advice. Os mesmos artigos estão tambem publicados na Advanced Aquaristics.
http://www.marineaquariumadvice.com/...um_fish_1.html
http://www.marineaquariumadvice.com/...um_fish_2.html
http://www.marineaquariumadvice.com/...um_fish_3.html
http://www.marineaquariumadvice.com/...um_fish_4.html
http://www.marineaquariumadvice.com/...um_fish_5.html
http://www.marineaquariumadvice.com/...f-Choice-2.htm

Artigo publicado por Steve Pro na Reef Keeping
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-08/sp/index.php
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-1...ture/index.php

Artigo publicado por Bob Fenner na Wetwebmedia
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ichartmar.htm
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/parasiti.htm

Artigo publicado por Scott Fellman na Wetwebmedia
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ichart2mar.htm

Aquatics unlimited
http://www.bestfish.com/saltich.html

Graças a esses artigos, encontrei referencias a varios artigos que tratam especificamente do uso de alho no tratamento de Ictio.


Não vejo pior momento para um homem senão aquele em que julga saber tudo, enquanto todos os outros são ignorantes.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  

muito bem MAURICIO :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

ABRAÇOS

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

As infecções bacterianas secundárias ( necrose das barbatanas , ulceras e pontos vermelhos ) causam septicemia e matam muito rápido quando o peixe está debilitado pelo Cryptocaryum e/ou pelo Amyloodinium

----------


## NunoAlexandre

obrigado ao Mauricio e atodos que me tem ajudado imenso , ontem fiz um tratamento de choque mudança 50% da agua e aumentei a temp para 27 graus , resultado melhoria substancial dos peixe no palhaço ja nao se ve pontos brancos nenhums , e o cardinal ja so tem nas nadadeiras , mas este tem os olhos baços ainda , parece que e outro sintoma da doença e uma respiraçao afugante , vou esperar para ver como corre o dia de hoje.
um abraço

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Já tinha lido a maioria desses artigos, e apenas corrobora a minha opinião e o que eu escrevi.

Parte retirada dos artigos postados :




> Treatment Option 4 - Hyposalinity:
> 
> Low salinity has been demonstrated to be an effective treatment against Cryptocaryon irritans (Noga, 2000). A salt level of 16 ppt or approximately *1.009-1.010*


Não foi isso o que eu disse ???

Alho tb é lenda, parte retirada dos artigos postados :




> Use of garlic extracts may prove to be more valuable as a preventative, rather than a *true "treatment"* after the disease has manifested itself in fishes.





> From there *the legend* of garlic has spread. Feeding garlic to fish is now an accepted cure for Marine Ich by some individuals. Furthermore, I have read of people merely hanging cloves of garlic in their tank in an effort to ward off the parasites, like some sort of bad vampire movie. And lastly, I have recently heard of a surprising number of hobbyists who soak their corals' food in garlic in an effort to combat possible pathogens when target feeding them. It goes to show that garlic has become an all-purpose wonder drug in some peoples' eyes based on little more than *anecdotal observations*.


Se alguém achar em algum dos artigos postados, que aumentar a temperatura para 27-28 graus mata o íctio, por favor postar

O mais importante não é achar ou postar links dos artigos, e sim ler, interpretar , entender e repassar o conhecimento correto adquirido

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Infelizmente para nós, somos um mercado restrito e pouco apetecível aos investigadores e a ciência. Muitas das nossas soluções são passadas por boca-a-boca por factos concretos de resolução, muitas delas contra os princípios que a própria ciência "hoje" não aceita como válidos.

Porém são as melhores soluções que temos hoje. Técnicas, como a subida de temperatura, baixamento da salinidade e outras, mesmo que não para os valores que cientificamente sejam os aceitáveis, podem ser sem duvida o gatilho necessário para que todo o sistema imunitário dos nossos animais por si possam combater e responder positivamente a uma determinada doença. 

São muitos os relatos positivos encontrados na Net por estas práticas de aquaristas, que salvo a apresentação de dados concretos e científicos me parece serem no momento provas a aceitarmos.

----------


## Joel Junior

Com certeza Julio, vc foi perfeito na sua colocação, não temos como afirmar que vai curar, mas que vai dar uma boa ajuda, isso vai! O que não podemos afirmar, de jeito nenhum, é que não adianta nada.

Abração

----------


## Ricardo Prata

ola :Olá:  

nao entendo é determinadas poziçoes que se toma em teoria,sendo na pratica o contrario....

se o NUNO vem a dizer que notou diferenças nos vivo depois de fezer o QUE NÓS lhe propómos fazer para ajudar nesta situaçao complicada,como é que existe opiniao em contrario?

PS:vou sempre acreditar nesta afirmaçao do mesmo(NUNOALEXANDRE)e contrariando qualquer dica teorica,por parte de outrem....visto ter algum sucesso no respectivo cazo.

ABRAÇOS

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> ola 
> 
> nao entendo é determinadas poziçoes que se toma em teoria,sendo na pratica o contrario....
> 
> se o NUNO vem a dizer que notou diferenças nos vivo depois de fezer o QUE NÓS lhe propómos fazer para ajudar nesta situaçao complicada,como é que existe opiniao em contrario?
> 
> PS:vou sempre acreditar nesta afirmaçao do mesmo(NUNOALEXANDRE)e contrariando qualquer dica teorica,por parte de outrem....visto ter algum sucesso no respectivo cazo.
> 
> ABRAÇOS


boas amigos venho com algum contentamento afirmar que os meu 4 sobreviventes,1 oceallaris ,1 cardinal pijama ,1 cromis veridis e o oceanops neos , estao a recoperar a olhos vistos todos eles ja nao apresentao pontos brancos e o cardinal ate ja nao tem os olhos baços , o tratamento foi como disse ,meti-os num aquario com agua nova e aumentei ate aos 28 graus  desde ontem a tarde , averdade que seja dita parecem os meus meninos novamente a nadar de um lado para o outro.
um abraço a todo novamente pela ajuda

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> boas amigos venho com algum contentamento afirmar que os meu 4 sobreviventes,1 oceallaris ,1 cardinal pijama ,1 cromis veridis e o oceanops neos , estao a recoperar a olhos vistos todos eles ja nao apresentao pontos brancos e o cardinal ate ja nao tem os olhos baços , o tratamento foi como disse ,meti-os num aquario com agua nova e aumentei ate aos 28 graus  desde ontem a tarde , averdade que seja dita parecem os meus meninos novamente a nadar de um lado para o outro.
> um abraço a todo novamente pela ajuda



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

NÓS TAMOS CÁ para isso NUNO :Pracima:   :SbSourire2:   :Vitoria:  

POR VEZES VALE MAIS A PRATICA do que a dita teoria....contrariando :SbSourire:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

DA-LHES comidinha que eles ADORAM.......... :JmdALEnvers:  

vai dizendo coizas sobre...

ABRAÇOS :Palmas:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

O próprio Bornerman em alguns de seus artigos, faz piada com o que a maioria dos aquaristas falam......a famosa frase :

Dosei o elemento X e meus corais nunca estiveram tão bonitos

Dei o alimento X e meus peixes nunca estiveram com tanta saúde

A grande maioria das opiniões é totalmente viesada e sem nenhum embassamento. O aquarista tende a acreditar que algo ajudou, mesmo sem ter nenhum fundamento. Se eu rezar e meu peixe se curar , vou espalhar pra todo mundo que rezar cura o íctio. E é bem capaz que isso se torne "verdade" entre aquaristas

Quantos peixes já morreram de íctio ou outra doença, mesmo o aquarista dando alho, aumentando a temperatura e diminuindo a densidade ??? Eu conheço muitos casos ......para quem é formado em exatas, basta uma excessão para acabar com toda uma bela teoria

Aqui em casa já curei peixes sem fazer nada....e ai, o que curou ?

Enfim, cada um acredita no que lhe convém

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

> O próprio Bornerman em alguns de seus artigos, faz piada com o que a maioria dos aquaristas falam......a famosa frase :
> 
> Dosei o elemento X e meus corais nunca estiveram tão bonitos
> 
> Dei o alimento X e meus peixes nunca estiveram com tanta saúde
> 
> A grande maioria das opiniões é totalmente viesada e sem nenhum embassamento. O aquarista tende a acreditar que algo ajudou, mesmo sem ter nenhum fundamento. Se eu rezar e meu peixe se curar , vou espalhar pra todo mundo que rezar cura o íctio. E é bem capaz que isso se torne "verdade" entre aquaristas
> 
> Quantos peixes já morreram de íctio ou outra doença, mesmo o aquarista dando alho, aumentando a temperatura e diminuindo a densidade ??? Eu conheço muitos casos ......para quem é formado em exatas, basta uma excessão para acabar com toda uma bela teoria
> ...


Também é verdade Denadai 

A ciência não o explica mas o certo é que a fé cura. Como ? Não o sabemos. Mas, não o conseguindo provar, não temos que obrigatoriamente a questionar. Por isso mesmo se chama fé...ou se tem ou não se tem...não se questiona.
O Eric é apenas mais uma opinião. Ele próprio anda em busca de verdades.

Só não acredito é que cada um apenas acredite no que lhe convém. Acredito que cada um acredita no que lhe parece ser o certo. Coisa que nem sempre é o mesmo para todos, mas que temos que respeitar.

O conhecimento muitas das vezes é empírico, mas relatos com provas dadas não faltam na NET. Estará o Eric certo em tudo o que diz...?!!!  não sei... ele deve estar convencido que sim, que esta correcto.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Juca,

Essa questão do íctio, já foram feitas várias experiências, com dados estatísticos e tudo....não é questão de fé ou acreditar, e sim comprovado...é ciência

Abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Pois cada vez mais me convenço que a maioria dos autores de renome a maior parte das vezes sabem tanto como nós! A verdade é mesmo esta - tal como o Juca diz, também eles, andam à procura de verdades que o são hoje e amanhã rapidamente deixam de ser...

Quanto ao alho tenho uma opinião formada, baseada na minha própria experiência! Ele não cura nada... apenas ajuda a que os peixes continuem a comer e com isso consigam ganhar mais resistências - é de facto muito simples e penso que a maioria concordará comigo.

Densidades, choques osmóticos e térmicos, são tudo boas hipóteses. A verdade é que a melhor forma de combater o ictio ou o Oodinium é mesmo quebrar o ciclo de vida dessa bicharada. A melhor forma, na minha opinião é fazer aspirações regulares do areão para que possamos apanhar os trofontes antes de estes se agarrarem de novo aos nossos peixes. 

O Roberto Pacheco em tempos colocou um esquema bastante elucidativo que ouso colocar aqui de novo...



Mantenho os créditos - Photo courtesy ATJ

É importante apanhar os trofontes para que o ciclo seja quebrado. Tudo isto demora tempo e por isso o alho ajuda muito pois mantem os peixes com "fome".

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Nuno, Antes de determinar a cura do peixe neste momento, vamos aguardar um pouco mais, pois o ciclo de vida do protozoario ainda não se encerrou. Mantenha uma alimentação reforçada e variada. Isso é determinante na recuperação e fortalecimento dos peixes.

A terra é plana.
A terra é o centro do universo.
O hormonio do crescimento só é detectavel e ativo até o final da adolescencia.
Ovo faz mal a saúde.
O corpo humano não suporta velocidades acima da velocidade do som.
Nenhum ser humano consegue correr 100 metros abaixo de 10 segundos.
Não faz muito eram vendidos medicamentos para CURA da gripe. Hoje o recomendado é fortalecer o individuo e aliviar os sintomas.
*A unica coisa definitiva em ciencia é que nada é definitivo.*


Denadai disse: Já tinha lido a maioria desses artigos, e apenas corrobora a *minha opinião* e o que eu escrevi.

A leitura dos artigos indica que com a uma determinada temperatura se atinge a eliminação de 100% dos protozoarios, um pouco mais baixo a porcentagem cai para 80% e 50%.
Porque não colocar a uma temperatura aceitavel para os animais e prejudicar o desenvolvimento do protozoario?
A hiposalinidade mata o protozoario.
Porque não colocar a um nível aceitavel para os animais e prejudicar o desenvolvimento do protozoario?

Ja existem experimentos cientificos publicados em revistas conceituadas na área medica de que a FÉ, exerce realmente influencia na cura.

Faço minhas as palavras do Juca: "Só não acredito é que cada um apenas acredite no que lhe convém. Acredito que cada um acredita no que lhe parece ser o certo. Coisa que nem sempre é o mesmo para todos, mas que temos que *respeitar*".

Mauricio

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> A terra é plana.
> A terra é o centro do universo.
> O hormonio do crescimento só é detectavel e ativo até o final da adolescencia.
> Ovo faz mal a saúde.
> O corpo humano não suporta velocidades acima da velocidade do som.
> Nenhum ser humano consegue correr 100 metros abaixo de 10 segundos.
> Não faz muito eram vendidos medicamentos para CURA da gripe. Hoje o recomendado é fortalecer o individuo e aliviar os sintomas.
> *A unica coisa definitiva em ciencia é que nada é definitivo.*


Não vamos confundir as coisas.

A terra é plana e é o centro do universo assim como as outras afirmações ,não tem ciência nenhuma por trás, e sim um chute do ser humano. Não vamos confundir ciência com opinião alheia.

Muitas coisas em ciência é definitivo sim e não vai mudar. 2+2 = 4 ? Será que muda ?

Respeitar a opinião em assuntos que são subjetivos eu concordo, mas eu não consigo concordar com algo que já foi demonstrado.

Abraços

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Muito aquarista é igual São Tomé: é preciso "ver pra crer". Já este pesquisador acha que é preciso "crer pra ver" http://www.redepsi.com.br/portal/mod...php?itemid=587 

Eu tentei várias vezes o esquema da salindade, e perdi mais que ganhei nas tentativas. De fato a salinidade baixa mata o parasito, porém percebemos o parasito quando o peixe já está debilitado, e geralmente as mudanças de salinidade "forçam" muito o sistema imunológico do peixe, que acaba morrendo.

Ou seja, salinidade ajuda a combater o ictio? Sim ajuda, mas se o peixe já estiver mal, ele irá morrer mais rápido num tratamento com salindade baixa.

Já fiz várias vezes e hoje em dia não uso mais, aliás, parei de usar tem uns 10 anos.

A temperatura só passa a fazer efeito a partir de 32°C. Então aumentar de 25 pra 27°C só fará o ciclo de vida do parasito ficar mais curto. Como em 32°C os corais morrem, quem quiser tentar esta técnica o faça em aquário hospital.

Lembrando que tirar o peixe doente do aquário principal para o tratamento aumenta muito sua chance de morte, já que ele está debilitado.

Os melhores resultados são quando fazemos um diagnóstico precoce e melhoramos a tempo a alimentação. Aquários repletos de corais tem menor incidência dessas doenças, pois supostamente os corais são capazes de se alimentar da fase natante. É uma hipótese interessante que precisa ser testada.

----------


## Joel Junior

"Eu tentei várias vezes o esquema da salindade, e perdi mais que ganhei nas tentativas. De fato a salinidade mata o parasito, porém percebemos o parasito quando o peixe já está debilitado, e geralmente as mudanças de salinidade "forçam" muito o sistema imunológico do peixe, que acaba morrendo.

Ou seja, salinidade ajuda a combater o ictio? Sim ajuda, mas se o peixe já estiver mal, ele irá morrer mais rápido num tratamento com salindade baixa."

Quanto a salinidade eu até concordo, acho mais perigoso......


"A temperatura só passa a fazer efeito a partir de 32°C. Então aumentar de 25 pra 27°C só fará o ciclo de vida do parasito ficar mais curto."

Ótimo, se o peixe estiver se alimentando bem, o parasita vai ter menos tempo para prejudicar o peixe.

" Como em 32°C os corais morrem, quem quiser tentar esta técnica o faça em aquário hospital."

Não colocaria deste jeito, colocaria que em 32° os corais PODEM morrer, principalmente se ficarem expostos a esta temperatura por um período mais longo. Já tive picos de temperatura aqui de até 33° e não perdi os corais. Esta, eu vi pra crer.....

"Lembrando que tirar o peixe doente do aquário principal para o tratamento aumenta muito sua chance de morte, já que ele está debilitado."

Também concordo...

----------


## Carlos Marques

Em aquários de recife , como é o caso, tenho tido sucesso com a uv, qd. necessário. 
Boa sorte
Carlos Marques

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Engraçado não termos citado ainda, mas o tratamento comprovadamente eficaz é o uso de *cobre*, em aquários hospitais, na dosagem certa.

SE estamos num aquário recifal, e SE não podemos aumentar temperatura e baixar salinidade LOGO teremos que tirar o peixe.

SE já iremos correr o risco de tirar o peixe, porque não tratar com remédios que realmente matam o parasito, como o cobre?

P.S. Nunca usar cobre direto no aquário. Como a maioria dos outros tratamentos, pode afetar invertebrados. Prefiro evitar ao máximo remover os peixes, mas quando não há alternativa, o cobre dá bons resultados.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Aqui em casa já curei peixes sem fazer nada....e ai, o que curou ?


Se nao usaste cobre/hyposalinity ou o metodo de transferencia entao os teus peixes nao estao curados ! E mais provavel que tenha adquirido imunidade, mas o parasita ainda anda no teu aquario. Tambem como teu aqua esta cheio de filtradores e possivel que controlem o parasita.




> De fato a salinidade mata o parasito, porém percebemos o parasito quando o peixe já está debilitado, e geralmente as mudanças de salinidade "forçam" muito o sistema imunológico do peixe, que acaba morrendo.


Se estas mudancas de salinidade forem feitas lentamente e se a infecao ainda nao estiver avancada os peixes facilmente se podem adaptar. Eu ja usei este metodo com sucesso de facto muitos aquario pubicos aqui usem este metodo como preventativa para praticamente todos os peixes que coloquem no display.




> Ótimo, se o peixe estiver se alimentando bem, o parasita vai ter menos tempo para prejudicar o peixe.


Aumentar a temperatura apenas acelera o ciclo da vida do parasita mas se o aqua nao esta sendo tratado com cobre ou hyposalinity isto nao vale nada pois vai ser reinfectado, o ciclo do parasita nao foi interrompido.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Antes de mais os meus parabéns a todos os intervenientes pelas opiniões colocadas.


Vou procurar dar uma abordagem cientifica ao meu raciocínio.

Sabemos todos da dificuldade de retenção de oxigénio na agua alagada devido a sua densidade. Sabemos também que quanto mais baixarmos a salinidade com mais capacidade fica a agua salgada de reter oxigénio.

Ora. Sabendo nós isso, é ou não natural que a simples diminuição da salinidade alivie os nossos peixes, facilitando-lhes a respiração e eventualmente o possível stresse a que estavam sujeitos (seja qual for a razão que os levou a isso) ajudando o seu sistema imunitário no combate por si a própria doença (neste caso no combate ao parasita do ictio)?

Não digo com isto que tenhamos de baixar a salinidade até níveis que por si matem o parasita, ou quebrem o seu ciclo reprodutivo.

Já todos passamos por várias situações nos nossos aquarios, em que tínhamos o parasita nuns peixes, e outros (aparentemente) nunca foram afectados. Porque ?

Será que não estamos a falar de sistemas imunológicos diferentes de animal para animal em que cada um responde da sua forma como acontece no ser humano?

A forma de debilitação imunológica de um animal sujeito a stresse ou doença, poderá ser tratada sempre de igual modo?

Não poderemos admitir que o próprio sistema imunológico responda por si a agressões externas, mesmo que causadas por parasitas?

Uma gripe no ser humano, não poderá ser tratada com leite com leite quente com mel, e noutro a mesma gripe não necessitará de prescrição médica?

São muitas as questões que se poderiam colocar e muitas as respostas poderiam ser dadas. Uma coisa acredito. Se perguntar a um médico, vou sair de lá com um receituário para aviar em farmácia. Mas se perguntar ao "povo" vou ter N de mezinhas. Em Portugal a mesmo quem acredite (e o pratique) que beber brandy quente é o melhor para curar uma gripe.

Todas as soluções têm e devem ser ponderadas pelo aquarista.

É sabido como matar o ictio. Mas também é sabido da dificuldade operacional de o praticar em aquário e em casas onde todo o espacinho esta superlotado com sumps, refúgios, escumadores e outros equipamentos.

O ictio sem hospedeiro morre. Se conseguirmos ter peixes saudáveis no nosso sistema com um bom sistema imunológico ele acaba por morrer.

Precisamente porque como o Gustavo diz:




> Os melhores resultados são quando fazemos um diagnóstico precoce e melhoramos a tempo a alimentação. Aquários repletos de corais tem menor incidência dessas doenças, pois supostamente os corais são capazes de se alimentar da fase natante. É uma hipótese interessante que precisa ser testada.


O parasita ficando sem hospedeiro e mantendo-se apenas na coluna de agua, pode acabar por vir a servir de alimento a esses mesmos corais.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> O parasita ficando sem hospedeiro e mantendo-se apenas na coluna de agua, pode acabar por vir a servir de alimento a esses mesmos corais.


O problema e mesmo manter estes parasitas na coluna da agua. Na sua fase de desassociacao eles vao directamente para as zonas baixas do aqua perto do substrato onde o peixe costuma a dormir.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> O problema e mesmo manter estes parasitas na coluna da agua. Na sua fase de desassociacao eles vao directamente para as zonas baixas do aqua perto do substrato onde o peixe costuma a dormir.


Roberto

Em 10 peixes que tenhas no aquario, sabes que podes apenas observar o parasita em 1 ou 2


A questão é porque?

Porque não ficam todos afectados?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Em 10 peixes que tenhas no aquario, sabes que podes apenas observar o parasita em 1 ou 2


So porque nao se pode observar nao significa que o peixe nao esteja infectado. Existe muitos factores sendo stress o primario alem de qualidade da agua idade do aquario etc. para que a infecao avance ate ao ponto de ser visto os danos feitos aos peixes, especialmente as infecoes secundarias..

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Bom os questionamentos. Vou arriscar uns palpites nas questões do Juca.




> Ora. Sabendo nós isso, é ou não natural que a simples diminuição da salinidade alivie os nossos peixes, facilitando-lhes a respiração e eventualmente o possível stresse a que estavam sujeitos (seja qual for a razão que os levou a isso) ajudando o seu sistema imunitário no combate por si a própria doença (neste caso no combate ao parasita do ictio)?


É um fato científico que reduzindo a salinidade, aumentamos a solubilidade de oxigênio na água do mar. Assim como também, aumentando a temperatura, diminuimos esta solubilidade. As diferenças é que são pequenas, não saberia dizer se suficiente para ter resultado.

O problema maior da salinidade é a questão hídrica do peixe. Um peixe de água doce tem seus fluidos corpóreos em salinidade superior ao meio circundante. Por isso, há uma tendência natural e física (osmose) de serem preenchidos por líquido. Um peixe de água doce, por esta razão,tem rins mais eficientes, para estarem o tempo todo excretando líquidos e osmorregulando.

Já um peixe de água salgada tem rins mais incipientes. A tendência é inversa, eles perdem líquidos para o meio circundante, mais concentrado que seus fluidos corpóreos. Com isso, um peixe de água salgada, via de regra, precisa economizar água. Suas excretas tem pouco líquido, retendo ao máximo os líquidos do seu interior, e inclusive ingerindo líquidos todo o tempo.

Quando este peixe é exposto a uma salinidade mais baixa, seus rins tem de trabalhar muito, já que precisam desesperadamente expulsar o excedente de água que penetra em seus corpos por osmose. É claro que tudo isso depende do quão "doce" está a água.

Em certos patamares, o peixe morre, exatamente pelo excesso de líquidos. Um peixe de água salgada em água doce incha até a morte. As vezes o inchaço é imperceptível, mas o problema está aí. Esse processo é estressante ao peixe, e se o que conta é a experiência e não conhecimento técnico, minha experiência me diz que em vários casos usar hiposalinidade, mesmo lenta e gradual, pode *apressar* a morte. Em outros casos, *salva* o peixe. É diferente do cobre, que tem taxas de sobrevivência mais altas no caso do seu emprego.

Lembremos que a vida surgiu nos oceanos. Sendo assim, a grande maioria de peixes exclusivamente oceânicos são mais antigos evolutivamente que os peixes de água doce. Estes últimos tiveram que se adaptar a realidade osmótica da água doce. É por isso que é muito hostil a um peixe debilitado alterar a salinidade, mesmo que de forma lenta. Os rins vão trabalhar mais e mais, melhor na forma lenta, mas tudo tem um limite e um custo energético para o peixe. E se este está doente, sem se alimentar, debilidato, este custo energético poderá acelerar o processo.

Dentre os peixes mais comuns de aquário, os que melhor respondem a hiposalinidade são os da família dos Pomacentridae, que são as donzelas e palhaços. Palhaços podem ser facilmente mantidos em baixas salinidades, que respondem bem ao tratamento. Peixes anjos, alguns tubarões, raias e peixes borboletas tem menos resistência ao tratamento hiposalino. Alguns tubarões não podem em hipótese alguma serem tratados com hiposalinidade nem cobre. Por sorte, é raríssimo um tubarão contrair ictio e oodinium.

Em cultivo de palhaços é normal usarmos salinidade de 1.018 permanentemente, diminuindo sensivelmente as infestações por ictio e oodinium. O problema é que em aquários de corais, baixar muito a salinidade é arriscado.






> Já todos passamos por várias situações nos nossos aquarios, em que tínhamos o parasita nuns peixes, e outros (aparentemente) nunca foram afectados. Porque ?


Imunidade. Vários peixes apresentam maior imunidade ao parasito, e é consenso entre aquaristas que aqueles que melhor se alimentam são os que geralmente tem maior resistência. Não que para serem fortes basta se alimentarem bem, mas uma boa e variada alimentação é a base para termos peies saudáveis. Outra coisa que atrapalha muito é a variação de teperatura. Peixes de aquários marinhos não estão habituados a grandes ocilações térmicas. Não morrem quando são sumetidos a variação de 4 ou 5 graus, mas quem tem aquários a mais tempo sabe que com esta variação a incidência de doenças poderá aumentar.

O ictio geralmente é mais um habitante dos aquários. É complicado erradicar completamente. O mais comum é termos peixes resistentes a sua presença no aquário, com infestação geralmente controlada pelos corais. Mas mesmo aquários estabilizados vez ou outra aparece um peixe com um pontinho branco e logo some.

Por isso, se algo vai mal, seja na alimentação, seja na temperatura, a doença consegue se disseminar e atingir níveis elevados.

Uma coisa interessante que li uma vez, acho que na advanced: os pontos brancos não são o parasito em si, mas sim uma "marca" no muco do peixe que o parasito deixa quando o cisto cai da pele do peixe. Ou seja, quando vemos o ponto, na verdade o que temos é uma grande quantidade de "aliens" no funco do nosso aquário, se reproduzindo para infestar novamente nossos peixes.

O cara pode ser biólogo, oceanógrafo, aquarista de anos a fio. São raros aqueles que nunca perderam um peixe para o ictio ou oodinium. É um parasito muito chato!

----------


## Julio Macieira

> So porque nao se pode observar nao significa que o peixe nao esteja infectado. Existe muitos factores sendo stress o primario alem de qualidade da agua idade do aquario etc. para que a infecao avance ate ao ponto de ser visto os danos feitos aos peixes, especialmente as infecoes secundarias..


Correcto Roberto

Compreendo a argumentação. Mas...não é o que todos queremos? Poder olhar os peixes e ve-los saudáveis?

Infelizmente eles como muitos de nós (só vão ao médico) precisam de tratamento quando nos é visível algum sintoma de doença.

Outra questão.

Será mesmo verdade que o parasita sem o hospedeiro fica na zonas baixas do aquário durante a noite?

Desconheço as bases para a afirmação. Eu, que não percebo nada disto, prefiro acreditar que tal como o zooplancton ao contrário sobe ás zonas altas do aquário (onde estão precisamente os corais) 

Isto penso eu ...hoje.. amanhã  :Coradoeolhos:  nem sei o que irei pensar...

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Uma das coisas que eu mais gosto em um fórum é quando estamos redigindo a resposta, e vamos ver, já tem bem mais umas 3 ou 4 perguntas novas e outras colocações.




> Em 10 peixes que tenhas no aquario, sabes que podes apenas observar o parasita em 1 ou 2
> 
> 
> A questão é porque?
> 
> Porque não ficam todos afectados?


Tem três hipóteses fortes neste caso Juca.

A primeira é que alguns peixes desenvolvem resistência e nunca contraem a doença.

A segunda é que o parasito preferencialmente parasita as brânquias do peixe, ficando invisível na maior parte das vezes. Portanto, o parasito estaria em sua maioria nas branquias e raramente na pele.

A terceira é que a população de corais de um aquário pode manter os níveis de infestação sempre baixos, impedindo a disseminação.

Qualquer uma destas hipóteses pode estar furada, mas elas existem a bastante tempo e ainda não ocorreu nenhum fato novo para derrubá-las. Cada ano que passa com estas hipóteses de pé, mais fortes elas ficam.

Também podemos considerar que as 3 coisas acontecem ao mesmo tempo: peixes resistentes, parasitos eventuais nas branquias e consequentemente invisíveis em sua maioria e corais mantendo o parasitismo baixo.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

> Será mesmo verdade que o parasita sem o hospedeiro fica na zonas baixas do aquário durante a noite?


Juca, esses bichos tem um ciclo de vida bem legal.

Eles estão nadando ali e acham um peixe. Aí enterram a cabeça no peixe e começam a sugar elementos do sangue. Depois de sete dias, eles fazem um casulo, chamado cisto, e se soltam da pele do peixe, vão pro fundo.

Quando chegam no fundo, começam a se multiplicar dentro do cisto. Depois que se dividiram bastante, as vezes 1 se divide em 200, o cisto rompe e é nesta fase que eles nadam e podem ser comidos pelos corais. Nadam a procura de um peixe.

Só que os safados rompem o cisto extamente de madrugada, quando os peixes estão quetos, dormindo. E se não acharem um peixe em 12 horas eles morrem todos. Então quando estão nadando é que estão frágeis. É quando estão nadando que morrem pelo cobre, na pele do peixe não morrem nem por um decreto.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> At the Oklahoma Aquarium, the use of hyposalinity has been modified from what is commonly used to a longer treatment. This treatment lasts throughout the time the fish are in quarantine, typically 30 to 45 days pending any disease occurrence. Salinity in the systems are also maintained at 11ppt. At this salinity, the Oklahoma Aquarium staff has seen a more rapid resolution of disease such as cryptocarion. The lowered salinity has also proven to be more consistent in preventing reoccurrence of a disease as well as new outbreaks. 
> 
> When new acquisitions arrive at the quarantine facility, the main acclimation concerns are pH, temperature, and detoxifying the free ammonia. The acclimation process brings the salinity of the newly arrived fish down gradually although this is not the determining factor in introduction of the new acusitions. On several occasions we have received large numbers of fish at the same time all being introduced into an empty system. In these cases, the tank in which the new fish are being introduced to is acclimated to the newly arrived animals. The pH and temperature are adjusted down according to the arriving transport boxes. Salinity in the new tank is at 11ppt (1.008 SG) and the new arrivals are typically between 30 and 33ppt (1.023-1.027 SG). After adjusting pH, temperature, and detoxification of the ammonia, the animals are introduced into the tank. This is an immediate drop of 19 to 22ppt. These animals have shown no signs of shock or stress outside of what would be considered normal through shipping and handling. *Quite often, species generally considered delicate and touchy to acclimate have done well in 11ppt and feed normally the next day. In the two years the quarantine facility has been in operation, only one case of cryptocarian has been seen*. In this case, the salinity of the system was at 16ppt through an improper water change. Not only has cryptocarian been eliminated as a quarantine concern, the external trematode and protazoal infections have been reduced as well. The significance of holding all of the quarantine tanks at 11ppt has been the inability of these parasites to gain a foothold and reproduce. This has been valuable in preventing the recontamination of systems that might have occured if salinity was raised at some point through quarantine...
> 
> *The other advantage that is of great interest with hyposalinity, is the reduction of osmotic stress on fish with abrasions or lesions. In theory, the reduction of the osmolar gradient between the internal tissues and the surrounding environment would be beneficial to injured mucus and epidermal tissue.* This reduction in the osmolar gradient, in theory, greatly reduces the loss of water from the fish to the surrounding environment. The ability to maintain hydration in an injured marine fish too small to administer fluids could prove very beneficial. Many more studies, which are ongoing at this time, and sample collections remain to prove this theorized aspect of low salinity.


http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issu...2004/short.htm

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:Olá:  GUSTAVO

Eu pergunto como se explica o que o NUNOALEXANDRE diz tar a acontecer ?
 A melhora dos peixes...



ps:Ui isto esta mesmo bom,assim ta muito bom... :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

ABRAÇOS :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> What is less well known are the other potentially beneficial applications for hyposalinity therapy with marine teleost fish. The most obvious of these is for the treatment of other types of external parasites, but there are more ways that it can be used. Hyposalinity can be employed in better acclimating recently transported fish, for quarantine, treating wounds, with antibiotics, getting fish to begin eating, conserving metabolic energy, *improving growth and alleviating the effects of stress*...
> 
> ... Natural Sea Water is much more saline than the internal fluids of marine fish. Because of this, they expend a considerable amount of energy to reduce the excessive salt load through the process of osmoregulation. The kidneys are not the primary site of electrolyte management in marine teleost fish (Stoskopf, 1993). Chloride cells in the gills excrete excess chloride and sodium. The kidneys of marine fish do play a role in electrolyte excretion; however, there function is more important in the balance of magnesium and sulfate levels and not, as might be assumed, in sodium and chloride elimination (Stoskopf, 1993)....
> 
> ...Hyposalinity has several advantages over the use of copper or harsh chemical for treating Cryptocaryonosis in fish. *Hyposalinity is a safe and effective alternative that is non-toxic and does not cause stress to the fish when used correctly. Copper suppresses immune function and it is toxic to fish*


http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2007/6/fish

----------


## Julio Macieira

Gustavo

é prefeitamente entendivel as 3 probabilidades por ti colocadas.

Agora a questão.

Não será esse compromisso de equilíbrio entre a existência do parasita , tal como o compromisso cálcio/alcalinidade, tal como o compromisso carga orgânica/ côr dos corais, como o compromisso corais duros/corais moles ?

Trabalhar todos estes compromissos em equilíbrio é o que nós fazemos no nosso dia-a-dia de aquaristas. Teremos de viver preocupados com isso?

Aparentado os peixes um aspecto saudável, será motivo para preocupação um possível cisto de parasita existente na coluna de agua, ou mesmo latente no corpo de um animal.

Recordo que quase todos os homens vivem com cancro da prostata, porem nem todos a desenvolvem benigna. Não será o mesmo com os peixes ?

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Pois é roberto, eu já li estes artigos todos aí, pois tive que escrever um artigo sobre ictio e pesquisei bastante.

O pessoal realmente fala que a hiposalinidade ajuda muito e tal. Eu uso em palhaços, como já relatei.

Mas insisto, por mais que os gringos falem que dá certo, que em peixe debilitado apressa a morte.

A hiposalinidade é uma técnica antiga, já usamos isso desde a década de 80. Só que se o peixe tá mal, tratar com hiposalinidade é morte certa. Sei que é ousadia discordar de alguém do peso do Bartelme, mas este é o relato do que vivi. Testei inúmeras vezes, e olha que eu já cuidei de MUITOS aquários heim! 

Eu prefiro fortalecer o peixe que tratar ele de qualquer modo. Mas se for pra tratar, prefiro o cobre. Na minha vivência, perdi menos usando cobre que hiposalinidade em peixes debilitados.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Será mesmo verdade que o parasita sem o hospedeiro fica na zonas baixas do aquário durante a noite?
> 
> Desconheço as bases para a afirmação.


Vais ter que usar tradutor automatico porque isto e muito para a minha cabeca, onde esta o Pedro ?  :yb624:  




> The trophont will spend three to seven days (depending on temperature) feeding on the fish. After that, the trophont leaves the fish and becomes what is called a protomont. *This protomont travels to the substrate and begins to crawl around for usually two to eight hours, but it could go for as long as eighteen hours after it leaves it's fish host.* Once the protomont attaches to a surface, it begins to encyst and is now called a tomont. Division inside the cyst into hundreds of daughter parasites, called tomites, begins shortly thereafter. This noninfectious stage can last anywhere from three to twenty-eight days. During this extended period, the parasite cyst is lying in wait for a host. After this period, the tomites hatch and begin swimming around, looking for a fish host. At this point, they are called theronts, and they must find a host within twenty-four hours or die. They prefer to seek out the skin and gill tissue, then transform into trophonts, and begin the process all over again (Colorni & Burgess, 1997)...
> 
> ....There is another interesting observation I found in my investigations concerning the biology of Cryptocaryon irritans. Mature trophonts leave the host and tomites exit the theront/cyst in the dark (Yoshinaga & Dickerson, 1994). Imagine if you will, a fish that randomly acquires a single Ich parasite. After a couple of days when the trophont is well fed, it prepares to drop off its host but waits for the environmental trigger of darkness. *Meanwhile, the fish prepares to "bed down" in its favorite hiding spot in the aquarium; the same fish occupy the same spot practically every night. Now, the trophont leaves the fish, encysts, and begins to multiply. Several days to weeks go by and that same fish returns to its same spot at night, only this time there are hundreds of infectious theronts seeking out a host/victim in the same area. I am sure some of you are thinking that this is absolutely diabolical.* Others can appreciate the simple beauty of this plan. To me, it is just another reminder of how remarkable evolution and adaptation is.


http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-08/sp/index.php

----------


## Julio Macieira

Roberto

Confesso que mesmo que um craneo me jure a pés juntos toda a teoria do oportunismo do parasita, não me vai facilmente convencer.

Temos aquarios de SPS com circulações brutais, com fluxos tremendos. Não me parece viável que o parasita consiga ficar quietinho no fundo do aquário.
Só mesmo se ele pesasse quilos.

No mar não temos corais a serem magoados por correntes. Se tal acontece no local o coral não chega a nascer nem mesmo a fixar-se. No aquário isso já acontece.


Será que a finalidade do aquarista passa por exterminar o parasita?

Quanto aquaristas não observaram durante anos qualquer vestígio de ictio e de repente por uma simples oscilação de temperatura...aí está ele manifestado num peixe.

Não terão sempre e todos os aquarios ictio? Ainda que em forma latente?

Temos que ser pragmáticos e atentos a todos os relatos e opiniões.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Temos aquarios de SPS com circulações brutais, com fluxos tremendos. Não me parece viável que o parasita consiga ficar quietinho no fundo do aquário.
> Só mesmo se ele pesasse quilos.
> ...
> Não terão sempre e todos os aquarios ictio? Ainda que em forma latente?
> ...


Pois... também me parece complicado que os parasitas fiquem no fundo! Mas recordo que quando tive o surto de crypto no meu aquário aspirei 3x por semana  o fundo e de facto consegui livrar-me deles!

Penso que todos os aquários têm ictio (infelizmente)... vou ter a prova disso mesmo agora quando introduzir os novos peixes. Os que lá estão não têm ictio (pelo menos visível) há mais de 1 ano e meio... veremos!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Apenas voltei a responder para acrescentar o seguinte.

como sabes eu não tenho formação especifica em biologia, mas confesso que isso eventualmente me liberta para fazer mais asneiras e experiências, mesmo que infundadas para a minha própria aprendizagem.

Criticaste em minha casa o meu pinga-pinga, mas não foi por estares presente que eu deixei de pingar. Hoje não pingo. Não pelo que disseste, sim pelo que aprendi. Amanhã vou pingar? não sei... é possível que sim, ou que não.

Todos nós somos cientistas a nossa maneira, mas o pior que poderíamos fazer era tentar impor aos outros a maneira como nós pensamos. até porque pode ser a maneira errada a nossa  :yb624: 

Será que podias nos passar referencias acerca do comportamento do parasita especificamente em aquário?

Depreendo que para analise cientifica todo o estudo e comportamento do parasita terá de ter um acompanhamento muito controlado, para dar prova cientifica ao facto. Será esse o mesmo comportamento em aquarios como os nossos?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Quanto aquaristas não observaram durante anos qualquer vestígio de ictio e de repente por uma simples oscilação de temperatura...aí está ele manifestado num peixe.


Se tratares todos os teus peixes com cobre ou hiposalinidade NUNCA teras ictio no teu aquario ! Se nao tens aquario de quarentena e nunca tratas teus peixes preventativamente e bem provavel que tenhas o parasita no teu aquario e vai continuar la. Isto nao sao teorias e esta informacao nao e nova.

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

> Gustavo
> 
> é prefeitamente entendivel as 3 probabilidades por ti colocadas.
> 
> Agora a questão.
> 
> Não será esse compromisso de equilíbrio entre a existência do parasita , tal como o compromisso cálcio/alcalinidade, tal como o compromisso carga orgânica/ côr dos corais, como o compromisso corais duros/corais moles ?
> 
> Trabalhar todos estes compromissos em equilíbrio é o que nós fazemos no nosso dia-a-dia de aquaristas. Teremos de viver preocupados com isso?
> ...



Juca

É uma colocação quase filosófica, que abre muitos pormenores. Vamos ver se consigo responder.

De uma certa forma, o aquarismo é uma prepotência. Arrancamos do outro lado do globo organismos muito sensíveis, delicados, vivendo em um equilíbrio delicado e frágil, e colocamos em casa.

Lá onde vivem, a temperatura varia de 26 para 26,5 no decorrer de um dia no máximo (generalizando). A salinidade nunca se altera, quando muito em dias de chuva, quando chove, e se altera muito pouco.

Lançamos este cubo de água do mar e seus habitantes em uma realidade muito mais hostil.

Chamamos para nossa responsabilidade todos os delicados e sutis ciclos e equilíbrios de cálcio, pH, nitrato, fosfato...

Um mg a mais atrapalha tudo.

É claro que podemos sentir ansiedade por isso, por tudo estar sempre a beira de despencar. Mas também podemos nos sentir realizados por ao menos naquele momento, estarmos conseguindo equilibrar algo que 99% da população mundial não seria capaz de fazer.

Pra ser aquarista precisa estudar muito, você sabe disso.

Prefiro não sentir ansiedade pela fragilidade, mas sim ser feliz por termos acertado na mosca. Pois um belo aquário equilibrado é um acerto na mosca a cada dia.

Quanto as doenças, podemos analizar sua colocação de duas formas: primeiro que o ictio não é comum na natureza. Até o contrário, ocorrem em baixíssima frequencia. Há muito espaço para achar um peixe é difícil. Foi nos aquários que eles tomaram a proporção que tomaram. Sendo assim, o ictio não é natural, é uma praga de aquários e nada ou pouco tem a ver com o ecossistema de onde trouxemos nossos animais.

Por outro lado, manter dentro do nosso ecossistema a frágil relação parasito x parasitado não deixa de ser algo rico e interessante. Todos nós temos vários fungos, bactérias, virus vivendo agora em nosso organismo. Vários dos vírus de gripes que pegamos no passado ainda estão vivendo de forma latente em nós.

A principal máxima do parasitismo é não matar o hospedeiro, pois se matam, ficam sem morada. Assim, o parasito fica em melhor situação quando vive ali sempre se aproveitando um pouco, que quando mata. 

E quando atingimos este equilíbrio entre parasita e parasitado, também teremos uma relação ecológica rica em nossos aquários, que ao meu ver (paradoxalmente) enrriquece o aquário.

Se me pergutar se prefiro um aquário sem ictio que um com ictio controlado, vou preferir sem ictio. Mas não deixo de achar interessante que uma doença esteja equilibrada no aquário, aos moldes do cálcio, nitrato ou fosfato.

Podemos ver isso com ansiedade ou com deslumbramento. Prefiro me deslumbrar, foi isso que me trouxe até onde estou, gostar de aquários.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Se tratares todos os teus peixes com cobre ou hiposalinidade NUNCA teras ictio no teu aquario ! Se nao tens aquario de quarentena e nunca tratas teus peixes preventativamente e bem provavel que tenhas o parasita no teu aquario e vai continuar la. Isto nao sao teorias e esta informacao nao e nova.


Respeitosamente  :yb624:   discordo da afirmação.
Na sequencia deste nosso tópico podemos observar o seguinte.

O parasita ou cistos podem entrar no aquario por várias maneiras, como poe exempo, vindos num coral ou numa rocha. 

Apenas concordaria, se o tudo, mas mesmo tudo fosse quarentenado.

Roberto

Eu entendo o ciclo de vida do parasita. Entendo como o eliminar. Mas tambem entendo da dificuldade prática para o comum aquarista de o fazer e bem feito.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Vais ter que usar tradutor automatico porque isto e muito para a minha cabeca, onde esta o Pedro ?  http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-08/sp/index.php


 :Olá: Sim Roberto :SbQuestion2: ...estou aqui...

penso que é isto que queres, querem:

O trofonte passará de três a cinco dias (dependendo da temperatura) a alimentar-se no peixe. Depois disso o trofonte deixa o peixe e torna-se no que se chama um protomonte. *Este protomonte viaja para o substrato e começa a trepar habitualmente entre duas e oito horas, mas pode ir até 18 horas depois de ter deixado o peixe hospedeiro*. Assim que o protomonte se fixe a uma superfície começa a enquistar e é agora designado um tomonte. A divisão dentro do quisto em centenas de parasitas filhos, designados tomites, começa pouco depois. Este estádio não infeccioso pode durar qualquer coisa como de três a vinte e oito dias. Durante este período extenso, o parasita enquistado está em espera de um hospedeiro. Depois deste período as tomites eclodem e começam a nadar à procura de um peixe hospedeiro. Neste ponto são designados por therontes e têm de encontrar um hospedeiro no espaço de vinte e quatro horas ou morrem. Preferem procurar o tecido da pele e das guelras e então transformam-se em throfontes e começam o processo todo de novo (Coloni & Burgess, 1997)

.Há outra observação interessante que encontrei nas minhas investigações relativamente ao Cryptocaryon irritans. Os trofontes maduros deixam o hospedeiro e as tomites saiem do quisto/teronte no escuro (Yoshinaga & Dickerson, 1994). Por favor imaginem um peixe que aleatoriamente apanha um único parasita de Ictio. Depois de um par de dias quando o trofonte está bem alimentado, prepara-se para cair do seu hospedeiro mas espera pelo gatilho ambiental da escuridão. 
*Entretanto o peixe prepara-se para se deitar no seu esconderijo favorito no aquário; o mesmo peixe ocupa o mesmo local praticamente todas as noites. Agora o trofonte deixa o peixe, enquista e começa a multiplicar-se. Alguns dias a semanas passam e esse mesmo peixe volta para o seu local à noite, só que desta vez há centenas de terontes infecciosos à procura de um hospedeiro/vitima na mesma área. Tenho a certeza de alguns de vós estão a pensar que isto é absolutamente diabólico*. Outros podem a simples beleza deste plano. Para mim é apenas outro lembrete de como notável é a evolução e adaptação.


Como compreenderão e para ser mais rapido não acrescentei explicações sobre as designações tecnico/cientificas e também não verifiquei se em Português se escrevem exactamente assim, mas sei que se percebe bem.
Até logo, divirtam-se

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Juca
> 
> É uma colocação quase filosófica, que abre muitos pormenores. Vamos ver se consigo responder.
> 
> De uma certa forma, o aquarismo é uma prepotência. Arrancamos do outro lado do globo organismos muito sensíveis, delicados, vivendo em um equilíbrio delicado e frágil, e colocamos em casa.
> 
> Lá onde vivem, a temperatura varia de 26 para 26,5 no decorrer de um dia no máximo (generalizando). A salinidade nunca se altera, quando muito em dias de chuva, quando chove, e se altera muito pouco.
> 
> Lançamos este cubo de água do mar e seus habitantes em uma realidade muito mais hostil.
> ...


Isso Gustavo

Gostei da tua colocação  :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Gustavo

Apenas para finalizar dá-nos a tua opinião acerca sugestão colocada pelo nosso companheiro Mauricio




> Se a elevação da temperatura para mais mata o protozoario e um pouco menos prejudica seu desenvlvimento porque não usar?
> 
> Se a diminuição da *salinidade* mata o protozoario e um pouco menos prejudica seu desenvlvimento porque não usar?


Não deixando de ser uma opinião respeitável como todas as outras que foram colocadas, pessoalmente a minha também converge no mesmo sentido.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Eu entendo o ciclo de vida do parasita. Entendo como o eliminar. Mas tambem entendo da dificuldade prática para o comum aquarista de o fazer e bem feito.


Se calculasse o custo do que perdi em peixes por causa deste maldito parasita daria para abrir varios aquas de quarentena e realmente nao e tao complicado ter um, o problema e que muitos nao querem um aqua principal sem peixe por 4-6 semanas. 




> Por outro lado, manter dentro do nosso ecossistema a frágil relação parasito x parasitado não deixa de ser algo rico e interessante.


Realmente foi um desespero total para mim este parasita e foi o que me levou a internet e forums de aquariofilia, para mim pelo menos nao foi nada rico nem interessante e continua a nao ser.




> Como compreenderão e para ser mais rapido não acrescentei explicações sobre as designações tecnico/cientificas e também não verifiquei se em Português se escrevem exactamente assim, mas sei que se percebe bem.
> Até logo, divirtam-se


Excelente trabalho Pedro !

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Gustavo
> 
> Apenas para finalizar dá-nos a tua opinião acerca sugestão colocada pelo nosso companheiro Mauricio
> 
> 
> Não deixando de ser uma opinião respeitável como todas as outras que foram colocadas, pessoalmente a minha também converge no mesmo sentido.


Juca,

O Gustavo já tinha respondido isso

Como sabemos, apenas acima de 32 graus e abaixo de 1.010..

Logo, totalmente inviável para realizarmos isso em nossos aquários de corais. 

Portanto, dicas para aumentar temperatura para 28 graus ou diminuir densidade para 1.020 ou próximo é incorreta

Se fosse fácil assim, ninguém se preocuparia com íctio  :yb665:  

Abraços

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Acredito que o assunto principal (morte dos peixes) foi bastante debatido, o assunto desenvolvido (metodos de tratamento) tambem. 

Este forum esta intimamente ligado a vários aspectos das ciencias biológicas, exatas e até mesmo de humanas.

Como parece que ficou dificil separar do que estamos falando, estou sugerindo a leitura deste texto, felizmente ou infelizmente o texto é muito longo e ficaria impraticável coloca-lo aqui, por outro lado é muito abrangente, explicando claramente de que ciência estou falando.
Divirtam-se
http://www.quadrante.com.br/Pages/se...egoria=Cultura
Por favor, vamos ler, sem interpretar, é para obter conhecimento, entender e divulgar, o que se faz muito bem aqui.

Finalizando, nas minhas sugestões que (felizmente) dispararam tanto debate e participação, eu apresentei 5 pontos:
1- temperatura
2- salinidade
3- alimentação
4- ORP
5- UV

Intencionalmente não inclui cobre, essa forma de tratamento por mais cuidado que se tenha, é impraticavel em aquarios com invertebrados, alem do que se for aplicada de forma incorreta é definitiva, mata-se o peixe mesmo.

Gustavo, não te conheço pessoalmente mas já trocamos figurinhas, gostaria da tua opinião, como pediu o Juca.
Denadai, completa e absolutamente sem ofender, tambem não te conheço, mas voce parece ser mais cabeça dura que eu.


Mauricio

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Julio Macieira

> Se calculasse o custo do que perdi em peixes por causa deste maldito parasita daria para abrir varios aquas de quarentena e realmente nao e tao complicado ter um, o problema e que muitos nao querem um aqua principal sem peixe por 4-6 semanas. 
> 
> 
> 
> Realmente foi um desespero total para mim este parasita e foi o que me levou a internet e forums de aquariofilia, para mim pelo menos nao foi nada rico nem interessante e continua a nao ser.


Roberto

Hoje tens aquario de quarentena ?

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Juca,
> 
> O Gustavo já tinha respondido isso
> 
> Como sabemos, apenas acima de 32 graus e abaixo de 1.010..
> 
> Logo, totalmente inviável para realizarmos isso em nossos aquários de corais. 
> 
> Portanto, dicas para aumentar temperatura para 28 graus ou diminuir densidade para 1.020 ou próximo é incorreta
> ...




nao acredito nisto ROBERTO...

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Hehehe excelente debate  :Smile: 

Mas acho que a causa mortis dos animais nao foi ictio e provavelmente oodinium pela velocidade das mortes.

As vezes um surto de parasitismo cessa quando os animais mais suceptiveis a infecção morrem.... eu tive por experiencia com um powder blue, enquanto o animal agonizava os demais do aquario tbem estavam infectados... depois de removido pra quarentena eles se curaram.

Qto a hiposalinidade creio que 1010 nao seje tão stressante aos animais quanto por exemplo o famoso banho de água doce, que acaba por stressar mais o animal e pode leva-lo a morte e agrava mais. Nem todos animais reagem bem a tratamento com cobre... se nao me engano pra mandarims por exemplo é fatal.

Aumentar a temperatura do reef só aumenta a velocidade do metabolismo dos parasitas... o que agrava a infestação... pois 32 graus num reef é fatal para os invertebrados, abaixar pra 1010 tbem ....

Eu recentemente estava a pensar ... as vezes não é apenas uma medida concreta que resolve um problema e sim um conjunto de medidas. É como o tratamento de alguma enfermidade humana... precisamos repousar, tomar medicamentos, etc... uma medida auxilia a outra no combate da mesma causa.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Aumentar a temperatura do reef só aumenta a velocidade do metabolismo dos parasitas... o que agrava a infestação... pois 32 graus num reef é fatal para os invertebrados, abaixar pra 1010 tbem ....


Olá Celso  :Olá: 

Penso também que sim, que é verdade. Aumentar a temperatura aumenta o metabolismo do parasita, mas... também aumenta o metabolismo do peixe.

Não observei comentário algum durante a nossa trocas de ideias que defendesse a subida de temperatura num aquário para 32º nem baixas de salinidade para 1.010

O que eu depreendi, foi a utilização da variação da temperatura e da salinidade como medida  potencialmente estimulante para o sistema imunológico dos peixes reagirem.

Sabemos que na natureza essas oscilações são mínimas, parece-me ser razoável admitirmos que uma variação de  0.002 ou 0.003 na salinidade possa surtir efeitos positivos em termos de resposta imunológica do animal.

Tal raciocínio pode (em minha opinião) também ser aplicada a variação da temperatura.

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Denadai, completa e absolutamente sem ofender, tambem não te conheço, mas voce parece ser mais cabeça dura que eu.


Basta dar argumentos concretos que eu mudo de idéia  :SbSourire:  




> Ao contrário do que pensam muitas pessoas, também pesquisadores, nenhum conhecimento científico é definitivo. Basta conhecer um pouco de História da Ciência para perceber que teorias que pareciam estar mais que provadas em outros tempos, são completamente ridículas para o homem moderno.


Não concordo com esse texto Juca, não na integra. Fizemos um grande avanço no último século , e no meu entender podemos sim dizer que várias teorias são definitivas. Basta ver a tecnologia que nos rodeia atualmente.




> nao acredito nisto ROBERTO...


Ricardo, acreditar é fé....qualquer pessoa pode acreditar no que quiser.....vc pode me falar que não acredita que os aviões voam.....é um direito seu.




> O que eu depreendi, foi a utilização da variação da temperatura e da salinidade como medida potencialmente estimulante para o sistema imunológico dos peixes reagirem.
> 
> Sabemos que na natureza essas oscilações são mínimas, parece-me ser razoável admitirmos que uma variação de 0.002 ou 0.003 na salinidade possa surtir efeitos positivos em termos de resposta imunológica do animal.


Juca,

Agora eu vou especular um pouco  :yb624:  

Até que ponto aumentar por exemplo o oxigenio dissolvido na água ajuda os peixes ?

Foram feitos no passado testes com atletas, eles davam oxigenio puro para eles respirarem para ver se aumentava a performance.....mas de nada adiantou.....vc tem uma capacidade X de capturar o oxigênio, não adianta vc colocar X+50% para vc respirar que seu organismo vai aproveitar os mesmos X

Então....o oxigenio deve ter um limete....que deve ser perto da saturação...supersaturar não vai fazer o peixe ficar mais saudável....

Chutão total isso  :yb624:  

Abraços

----------


## Mauricio Foz

OPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaa  :yb668:  
Agora estamos em uma área que posso falar mais. Apesar de não atuar mais na área, sou formado em Educação Física pela USP e tenho especialização em Fisiologia do Esforço pela Escola Paulista de Medicina.
Inspirar oxigenio puro é doping! E porque? Porque ajuda na performance. Já se fez isso no passado, pouco antes da largada dos 100 metros, bem pouco, os atletas inspiravam oxigenio puro e isso melhorava a performance. Porque os atletas passam tão mal e tem performance comprometida quando vão jogar na altitude? Porque a concentração de oxigenio é menor. os atletas tem que hiperventilar para manter um nível de concentração nos pulmões suficiente para que ocorra a troca. 
Nos respiramos e aumentamos a concentração de oxigenio nos pulmões, esse diferencial a mais é que faz com que o oxigenio passe pela menbrana e se associa a hemoglobina.
Imagine um peixe com as branquias comprometidas pela fixação dos parasitas, a área exposta para troca esta comprometida, o peixe aumenta a frequencia respiratória, e isso consome energia. Agora e se aumentarmos a concentração de oxigenio. Melhoramos a troca e o peixe respira mais facilmente, economiza energia, preciso dizer mais?
Denadai, eu não coloquei o texto na integra porque achei muito grande, mas o mestre Juca colocou, voce leu o artigo todo? De mente e coração aberto, sem restrições? Se depois de ler tudo aquilo, voce não ficou nem propenso a aceitar que as teorias podem sim evoluir e negar o que era verdade anteriormente, ai sim, vc é cabeça dura mesmo.  :yb620:   Eu acho que voce poderia alterar a sua afirmação de:
- Denadai disse: Fizemos um grande avanço no último século , e no meu entender podemos sim dizer que várias teorias são definitivas.
Para: Fizemos um grande avanço no último século , e no *meu entender*, *EU POSSO* sim dizer que várias teorias são definitivas. 

Acredito que todos concordam que a temperatura mais alta acelera o metabolismo, num coral é facil de ver que o crescimento fica acelerado, entretanto o coral é mais fragil na sua estrutura. Se aumentarmos a temperatura e o metabolismo do protozoario ficar aumentado e o seu período de "crescimento" ficar encurtado e isso fizer com que cresca menos e mais fragil, será que isso não nos interessa? E se associado a salinidade mais baixa, seu desenvolvimento ficar prejudicado, será que isso não nos interessa?
Como disse o Sugimoto e o Juca um conjunto de medidas podem atingir nosso objetivo. 
Aumentar a temperatura e baixar a salinidade afetam o desenvolvimento do parasita.
Isso significa tambem aumentar a oferta de oxigenio, isso ajuda os peixes.
Alimentar mais e melhor ajuda o peixe a se fortalecer e enfrentar os parasitas.
Aumentar a ORP, ajuda na oxidação, e isso pode ajudar na eliminação dos parasitas mais fracos.
Aplicar uma UV, é sabido que mata os parasitas durante a fase em que estão livres na agua.
Tudo isso não pode ser desprezado.

----------


## Joel Junior

Se aumentarmos a oxigenação, o que acontece com a ORP??

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Inspirar oxigenio puro é doping! E porque?


Tem certeza ? Tem certeza que existe esse tipo de teste em olimpiadas para ver se o cara se "dopou" respirando oxigenio ???

Abraços

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Joel, a ORP esta intimamente ligada ao nível de oxigenação da agua, ORP é o potencial de oxido-redução ou oxidação. Oxidação é um processo químico em que uma substância perde elétrons, partículas de sinal elétrico negativo. É a oxidação que faz com que uma maça descascada fique preta ou que o suco do limão fique amargo. Essa oxidação tem propriedades esterilizantes. Por exemplo, uma pessoa com determinada infecção pode ser tratada numa camara hiperbarica, onde o nível de oxigenio é aumentado ele ajuda na cicatrização e são muitas as enfermidades tratadas através desse método.
Denadai, absoluta certeza. Os atletas são impedidos de ter acesso a qualquer coisa antes da prova, até de falar com os técnicos. Os atletas são levados para um parque fechado, entram só com a roupa do corpo e onde somente membros da organização tem acesso. Lá recebem um cesto ou semelhante para colocar as roupas e tem acesso a pista de aquecimento. Um saltador com vara por exemplo, entrega seu material de competição que é vistoriado antes de ser entregue já na área de competição. No horário marcado, vão diretamente para a pista de competição e de lá alguns são sorteados para o exame de doping. Até a contagem de hemacias é observada já que existe uma restrição para as auto-transfusões.

----------


## Joel Junior

Ok Mauricio, então com uma oxigenação maior, maior ORP que, como todos concordam, é um fator importante na recuperação dos peixes, ou seja o efeito da maior oxigenação, colocada pelo Julio não seria apenas diretamente nos peixes.

Abração

Joel

----------


## Antonio Barros

Olá.
Eu acho que este produto talvez te resolva o problema .
Eu ja passei por uma situação semelhante, não te esqueças de desligar o escumador e filtros quimicos se tiveres não afeta os corais nem invetebrados




Ich Attack Disease Inhibitor 16oz



Ich Attack treats diseases caused by ich, fungus, protozoans and dinoflagellates. It is safe for use in freshwater, saltwater (including reef and live rock aquariums) and in ornamental ponds. 

Treats up to 960 gallons.

Instructions:
Remove all carbon from the filter during treatment. Shake the Ich Attack well before using. Add 1 teaspoonful of Ich Attack per 10 gallons of water. Repeat dosage daily for one week. For severe infections the daily treatment may be increased by 50-100% (1.5 to 2 teaspoonsful) and the treatement continued for longer than 1 week. For ich, treat for 3-4 days after the last spots are gone.Do at least a 20% water change at the end of the treatment.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Ich Attack Disease Inhibitor 16oz
> 
> 
> 
> Ich Attack treats diseases caused by ich, fungus, protozoans and dinoflagellates. It is safe for use in freshwater, saltwater (including reef and live rock aquariums) and in ornamental ponds. 
> 
> Treats up to 960 gallons.
> 
> Instructions:
> Remove all carbon from the filter during treatment. Shake the Ich Attack well before using. Add 1 teaspoonful of Ich Attack per 10 gallons of water. Repeat dosage daily for one week. For severe infections the daily treatment may be increased by 50-100% (1.5 to 2 teaspoonsful) and the treatement continued for longer than 1 week. For ich, treat for 3-4 days after the last spots are gone.*Do at least a 20% water change at the end of the treatment*.


Até pode ser que sim Antonio  :Admirado: 

Mas, recomendar no final pelo menos 20% de troca de agua, não me dá muita tranquilidade.

Porque será?

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

> Sabemos que na natureza essas oscilações são mínimas, parece-me ser razoável admitirmos que uma variação de  0.002 ou 0.003 na salinidade possa surtir efeitos positivos em termos de resposta imunológica do animal.


É diferente oscilação de parametros com variação de parametros.... Peixes são razoavelmente tolerantes no quesito variação, embora sejam sensiveis a oscilações rapidas. 

Os maiores fatores de resposta imunologica normalmente estão ligados ao stress e/ou então a estabilidade do ambiente e/ou saúde geral do organismo.

Tinha um artigo sobre esse Ich Attack ... não é totalmente reef safe, mas tbem nao é totalmente eficaz contra parasitas... pelo menos pelos relatos que li

----------


## NunoAlexandre

boas depois de ler e reler todas as respostas os debates e etc a senteça final e:
melhoria dos peixes em 24 horas so com um aumento de temperatura e mudança radical na agua , na minha modesta opiniao e que o aumento da temparatura para 28 graus e uma mudança de agua curam esta doença seja ela qual for , nao tenho ponto visiveis nos peixes e ja nao vejo respiraçao afugante nos mesmos , so o bengai ainda teme em comer , quantos aos outros mostram-se normalissimos assim como o meu oceallaris mais velho voltou a ter a vitalidade de outra hora ,o cromis nao foi afectado pelo parasita mas esta de qurentena na mesma , a minha questao agora e devo fazer uma limpeza ao aquario principal ou mudar a agua toda de uma  so vez,
visto que os peixes se encontram num aquario hospital po enquanto?
uma abraço a todos

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

> Finalizando, nas minhas sugestões que (felizmente) dispararam tanto debate e participação, eu apresentei 5 pontos:
> 1- temperatura
> 2- salinidade
> 3- alimentação
> 4- ORP
> 5- UV


Meu ponto é: 

1- Temperatura

Elevar a temperatura a 32°C em aquários de corais é proibitivo. Não usaria esta técnica. Só usaria se removesse o peixe para um aquário hospital. E se eu fosse remover o peixe, nunca usaria uma técnica que não é 100% eficaz, preferiria o cobre que é muito eficaz. Não gosto de homeopatia.

2- Salinidade

Baixar muito a salinidade em um Reef, para 1.010 eu não faria, pois meus corais e outros tantos microorganismos do aquário correriam um grande risco. Não usaria esta técnica no aquário principal, também por já ter tentado inúmeras vezes e quando os peixes estão em estágio avançado, ela debilita o peixe, que é forçado a mudar todo o balanço hidrico corpóreo. Baixar pouco na minha opinião pode ajudar no combate, mas é um método paliativo. Só usaria se removesse o peixe para um aquário hospital. E se eu fosse remover o peixe, nunca usaria uma técnica que não é 100% eficaz, preferiria cobre que é muito eficaz. Não gosto de homeopatia.

3- Alimentação

Esta técnica de melhorar a alimentação é fundamental no combate a doenças. Melhorar a imunidade do peixe é importantíssimo seja para tratamentos externos ou para deixar o peixe se curar sozinho. Eu uso esta técnica em todos os casos e sempre usei com bons resultados. Só é recomendável monitorar os parâmetros de nutrientes para não ter surtos de algas por excesso de alimentação.

4- ORP

Com certeza uma ORP mais alta ajuda a evitar as infecções bacterianas que surgem em decorrência do ictio. Uma boa ORP é importante para estes casos mas não influi no ciclo de vida do parasita. Este irá se reproduzir normal seja em 200 ou 350 mV.

5- UV

O emprego de UV é capaz de matar todo e qualquer parasita que passar por ele, desde que o UV tenha condições de concentrar todos os trofontes em sua passagem. O problema é que um UV ligado em um aquário com parasita não irá receber todos os parasitas do aquário, e basta um único parasita vivo para perpetuar o ciclo de parasitose. UV é fundamental para conter infestações interaquários, mas tem pouca ou nenhuma eficácia na contenção do parasitismo intraaquário. Não é possível pedirmos para todos os parasitos entrarem em bicha no UV. Podemos pedir ao Ictio  :HaEbouriffe:  , mas a grande maioria nunca entrará na bomba do UV, MESMO que o UV ficasse na descida da água.

Há um alto índice de autocura no íctio, e é por isso que ténicas com pouco ou nenhum grau de eficácia perpetuam na aquariofilia. Um dia vai aparecer alguém que colocou um pouco de urina humana no aquário e curou ictio, quando na verdade não passou de uma coincidência.  :yb624: 

Não demora neste tópico mesmo vai ter alguém dizendo que aumentou a temperatura para 28 graus e baixou a salinidade para 1.020 e conseguiu curar o ictio. Mas quem garante que se ele não tivesse feito absolutamente nada, não haveria cura?

Outra coisa importante é que o ictio tem um ciclo de vida de 7 dias a temperatura de 28°C. Se vc baixa a temperatura, o ciclo fica mais longo, se vc aumenta, ele fica mais curto. E isso interfere na nossa percepção da doença. Quando o ciclo passa, dá uma sensação de alívio, diminui a quantidade de parasita visível. Mas logo depois vem uma nova infestação. É uam doença de pulsos. E muitas vezes some sozinha. Um grande amigo curava ictio com um pequeno pedaço de batata no aquário. Ele cortava um cubinho e colocava no aquário, e tinha plena certeza que a técnica era eficaz. Como as vezes o ictio some sozinho, ninguém é capaz de dizer ao meu amigo Luiz que a batata nada tem a ver com a cura do Ictio. Aquaristas geralmente são pessoas de muita fé. 

O cobre tem boa eficiência. Eu prefiro não tratar meus peixes, prefiro confiar na imunidade deles.

Quando digo que pode ser visto como algo bonito o ciclo equilibrado do parasita e hospedeiro em um aquário, digo o mesmo quando vejo o ciclo de predação leão - gazela na áfrica. É chocante, mas tem um feitio de equilíbrio bem interessante.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> É diferente oscilação de parametros com variação de parametros.... Peixes são razoavelmente tolerantes no quesito variação, embora sejam sensiveis a oscilações rapidas. 
> 
> Os maiores fatores de resposta imunologica normalmente estão ligados ao stress e/ou então a estabilidade do ambiente e/ou saúde geral do organismo.
> 
> Tinha um artigo sobre esse Ich Attack ... não é totalmente reef safe, mas tbem nao é totalmente eficaz contra parasitas... pelo menos pelos relatos que li


Olá Celso

Não adianta jogarmos ambos com as palavras porque tenho a certeza que entendeste o que pretendi dizer. Podemos atribuir certamente dois sentidos a oscilação de parametros e a variação de parametros. O fundamental a reter em minha opinião é quando essa oscilação/variação induzida propositadamente pode interferir pela positiva ou não no comportamento osmótico do animal.

Sem  as famigeradas provas cientificas, penso que estimulando (pela temperatura) aumentamos o metabolismo dos animais e melhorando os niveis de oxigénio presentes na agua (baixando a salinidade) aliviamos os animais de uma condição stresse que os estava a deixar abalados em termos imunitários.

Observando os animais doentes e atacados por parasitas não fazendo nada de nada, penso ser a pior solução.  

Muitas das vezes temos um problema para resolver e não encontramos resposta para ele, no entanto, no fim de uma noite bem dormida, logo pela manha e bem frescos encontramos a solução que estava bem ali a nossa frente. Só que não a viamos. Seja pelo nosso stresse quotidianos, seja pelo nosso cansaço.

Dormir foi a solução?

Talvez não. Mas o nosso corpo teve tempo para se recompor (nem que seja por uma horas) para poder responder de novo as exigencias que lhe impomos.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Roberto
> 
> Hoje tens aquario de quarentena ?


Nao ! :yb624:   :yb624:  
Os peixes que tenho forem mantidos em aquarios com cobre por 3/4 semanas antes de os comprar, tenho este contracto com meu lojista  :Coradoeolhos:  




> Não observei comentário algum durante a nossa trocas de ideias que defendesse a subida de temperatura num aquário para 32º nem baixas de salinidade para 1.010


Nenhum invertebrado que inclui toda a fauna/infauna na RV vai sobreviver a este tratamento por 4-6 semanas e nao vejo absolutamente nenhum beneficio a um periodo mais curto com estes niveis. O aumento de temp. vai diminuir os niveis de oxigenio e portanto nao acho boa ideia.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Nao !  
> Os peixes que tenho forem mantidos em aquarios com cobre por 3/4 semanas antes de os comprar, tenho este contracto com meu lojista  
> 
> 
> 
> Nenhum invertebrado que inclui toda a fauna/infauna na RV vai sobreviver a este tratamento por 4-6 semanas e nao vejo absolutamente nenhum beneficio a um periodo mais curto com estes niveis. O aumento de temp. vai diminuir os niveis de oxigenio e portanto nao acho boia ideia.


Companheiro Roberto

Tens toda a razão. Aliás da leitura que faço do tópico é precisamente isso com que todos concordam.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Parece-me que há aqui alguns pontos que necessitam de ser esclarecidos para podermos todos falar a mesma linguagem :
*Osmorregulação/Hiposalinidade*
Os peixes de água salgada bebem água e excretam sal ( mas principalmente pela branquias e não pelos rins )para poderem viver nesse ambiente. Fazem isto à custa de energia . Se diminuirmos a salinidade poupamos energia . Esta poupança de energia permite-lhes respirar mais pausadamente e consequentemente oxigenar os tecidos duma forma mais efectiva . Se tiverem feridas a hiposalinidade permite uma cicatrização mais rápida com um gasto energético menor ( porque as feridas dificultam a osmorregulação ,por perda adicional de fluídos para o exterior do corpo do peixe ).
A hiposalinidade prolongada pode , por outro lado , diminuir a função renal e consequentemente o peixe poderá sofrer prematruramente de insuficiençia renal . mas isto só acontece a longo prazo.
Quando se diz que a hiposalinidade mat mais rapidamente os peixes debilitados, a culpa geralmente não é do tratamento desde que feito convenientemente , mas sim de :
1 - Peixes já condenados  neste caso qualquer tratamento os mata , principalmente o stress de os apanhar e manipular com uma rede; é fundamental iniciar o tratamento precocemente
2  Hiposalinidades mal medidas  - é fundamental o uso de um refractometro bem calibrado
3  Subidas de densidade rápidas  os peixes toleram descidas mais ou menos rápidas mas toleram mal subidas repentinas ( mais uma prova da sua boa tolerância às hiposalinidades )

O Gustavo disse :



> Lembremos que a vida surgiu nos oceanos. Sendo assim, a grande maioria de peixes exclusivamente oceânicos são mais antigos evolutivamente que os peixes de água doce. Estes últimos tiveram que se adaptar a realidade osmótica da água doce. É por isso que é muito hostil a um peixe debilitado alterar a salinidade, mesmo que de forma lenta. Os rins vão trabalhar mais e mais, melhor na forma lenta, mas tudo tem um limite e um custo energético para o peixe. E se este está doente, sem se alimentar, debilidato, este custo energético poderá acelerar o processo.


Pois é Gustavo , mas há uma coisa muito importante a referir- a salinidade original era quase 3x inferior à actual . Isto justifica porque é que os peixes teleósteos ( de esqueleto ósseo ) se adaptam tão bem à hiposalinidade. Eles na realidade são fisologicamente peixes de água salobra e ecologicamente  peixes de água salgada.
Na realidade a hiposalinidade permite poupar energia na osmorregulação dos peixes marinhos. E a poupança de energia diminui o strres . E a diminuição do strees diminui a libertação de catecolaminas o que por sua vez diminuía a secreção de cortisol. E o cortisol deprime o sistema imunitário. Esta é a explicação pela qual o stress diminui a resposta imunitária.


*Imunidade*Ciclo de vida do Cryptocayium



> Uma coisa interessante que li uma vez, acho que na advanced: os pontos brancos não são o parasito em si, mas sim uma "marca" no muco do peixe que o parasito deixa quando o cisto cai da pele do peixe. Ou seja, quando vemos o ponto, na verdade o que temos é uma grande quantidade de "aliens" no funco do nosso aquário, se reproduzindo para infestar novamente nossos peixes.


Os pontos brancos são uma reacção granulomatosa por parte dos macrofagos ( celulas de defesa da linha branca )do peixe à presença do parasita .

Os peixes desenvolvem imunidade parcial e temporária contra o Cryptocaryum . Esta imunidade dura cerca de 6 meses e permite ao peixe resistir à doença mas não eliminá-la completamente. Ou seja, forma-se um equilibro entre um certo numero de parasitas e o hospedeiro. São estes peixes portadores que propagam e mantém a doença. Como têm apenas alguns pontos brancos e muitas vezes em zonas não visíveis como as branquias, o aquariofilista pensa que o peixe não tem Cryptocarium ou que curou a doença. 
Por esta razão no meu entender , todas as quarentenas devem ser feitas com tratamento com cobre ou hiposalinidade durante 4 semanas . E mais , qualquer água rocha ou invertebrado deve ser também quarentenado durante um mês antes de ser introduzido no aquário ( claro que neste caso sem tratamento ). Mas isto é mais fácil de dizer do que fazer em caso ,porque implica 2 aquários de quarentena , ou melhor um aquário hospital  relativamente grande ( se quarentyenarmos peixes grandes ) e um aquário pequeno ( pode ser um nano de corais ,sem qualquer peixe .

A imunidade parcial é a responsável por muitos dos pseudotratamentos bem sucedidos. Quando estamos a fazer essas intervenções , como por exemplo mudanças de água e aspiração do fundo , estamos efectivamente a ganhar tempo , diminuindo o numero de formas infestantes ( aspirando os tomonte e tomitos ). È o mesmo do que eu ter que luar contra um individuo ou contra 20 aos mesmo tempo. Contra vinte de certeza que levo um enxerto e morro. Quando alimentamos um  peixe bem e lhe damos imunoestimulantes com o betaglucano ( lojas dieteteticas ) estamos a reforçar o seu sistema imunitário. A proposito acho que o alho serve apenas com estimulador do apetite e não como antiparasitário . Aumentar a temperatura para valorres de 28 a 30 graus só serve para acelerar o ciclo o que na maioria dos casos é prejudicial porque obriga o peixe a lutar contra mais invasores. Retira-lhe tempo.



*Porque é que os peixes do Nuno Alexandre melhoraram ?*
Não vejo qualquer mistério . Melhoraram porque :
- Mudando a maior parte da água e mudando os peixes de aquário simplesmente eliminou a maioria das formas infestantes e o sistema imunitário . Ganhou tempo o que permitiu que os peixes desenvolvessem imunidade parcial . 
- A morte de alguns dos peixes mais susceptíveis , repôs o equilíbrio e diminuiu os maiores reservatórios de reinfecção.


.

*Observações pessoais*
Parece-me quase haver uma carga máxima de peixes para cada aquário. Isto depende ads espécies e da compatibilidade . Acima desse numero máximo o nível de stress aumenta o que faz com que o sistema imunitário dos peixes fique deprimido e se rompa o equilíbrio morrendo vários peixes com mais um surto. Após a morte desses peixes o equilíbrio é reposto novamente quase como se existisse um sistema de auto-controle divino. E isto partindo do principio que a qualidade da água e da alimentação é mais ou menos constante. 
Claro que o idela é fazer as tais quarentenas e tratamentos para nunca introduzir o Cryptocarium no aquário , mas isso , não é assim taõ fácil e acho que depende duma boa relação com os logistas para que o façam por nós.
Medicamentos Reefsafe pura e simplesmente não existem. O único medicamento realmente eficaz é o cobre. A maioria dos medicamentos reefsafe são à base de verde malaquite muito diluído, de metronidazol ou de acriflavina diluída . não são eficazes e não são completamente reefsafes , pois provocam muitos dados na microfauna e simbiontes
Tratamentos eficazes no aquário de recife apenas podemos e devemos fazer aspiração diária do substrato e idealmente aspiração do substrato( se for possível ) para remover o maior numero de tomontes.

Espero ter contribuído para uma melhor compreensão desta doença . Não estamos a falar de empirismos. Esta doença está bem estudada e o ciclo do parasita bem compreendido. E isto é mais do que meio caminho andado. Espera-se algum dia podermos ter uma vacina disponivel . O prazo será tanto menor quanto mais dinheiro for investido na investigação e claro que isto depende do crescimento da  importância economica que  peixes ornamentais vierem a ter.

----------


## Ednei Rocha

Olas

recentimente tive a infelicidade de ter meu _Sedentarius_ atacado por ictiu, aumentei a temperatura para 27º, porem nao deu tempo, ele ja estava muito debilitado e faleceu  :Icon Cry: .

realizei os teste no aqua e estava dentro dos padroes. era o unico que estava criando, agora terei de arranjar outro, todavia, darei um tempo mantendo a agua a 27º para somente depois colocar outro.

Li em artigos que o ciclo do ictiu é de 21 dias. Alguem confirma isso?

Grato

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Julio é que existem muitas variaveis que podem ser envolvidas....

Baixar a densidade no reef realmente pode aliviar o metabolismo do animal, mas tbem pode prejudicar o funcionamento do skimmer e com isso causar um desequilibrio que poderia ainda mais prejudicar o equilibrio do aquario..... 

Por isso eu prefiro o tratamento de hiposalinidade, mas fora do aquario principal e somente em casos mais graves. Eu usava um aquario separado  e a água das TPAs + água deionizada (pra baixar a densidade) pra fazer trocas de água no aquario hospital.

Muitas intervenções acabam é por stressar mais o animal.

Não acho que cruzar os braços resolva, mas na maioria dos casos é o resultado de algum tipo de stress ... a velha comparacao da gripe com resfriado.

Ednei o ciclo é em torno disso mesmo... mas um aquario nunca estará 100% livre dos parasitas, pois é um sistema semi-fechado. Cedo ou tarde ele pode ser reintroduzido através da água oriunda de outro aquario ou bateria.... mas se os animais estiverem saudaveis nao costumam pegar icito... salvo excessão de algumas especies que parecem carregar esse carma

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> .... mas se os animais estiverem saudaveis nao costumam pegar icito... salvo excessão de algumas especies que parecem carregar esse carma


Celso achas que o parasita e oportunista e so procura os mais fracos ?

----------


## NunoAlexandre

BOAS, hoje mais uma baixa o meu cardinal nao aguentou, e o oceallaris voltou a ter pontos brancos com fartura,esta visto que tenho que fazer um restart ao meu aquario ,so me resta 1 oceallaris , um oceannops, e um crhomis veridis este ultimo nao foi atacado pela doença ate agora, o cardinal teve uma melhoria ,mas passado 24 horas deixou de comer e  ficou com a nadadeiras desfeitas(sera outro sintoma desta doença?),ja o oceallaris esta cheio de pontos ,mas come bem e tem vida , o oceanops tambem.
um abraço

----------


## NunoAlexandre

morreu-me o aquario todo em 5 dias de momento so o chromis veridis e que esta vivo, recebi um telefonema da minha mulher a confirmar esta noticia agora mesmo.
paciencia , ainda tenho o outro a cilclar com 1600L, a vida continua.
obrigado a todos pela ajuda dada .
 :Pracima:   :SbOk5:   :Pracima:   :Olá:

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Roberto creio que sim... na realidade talvez um pouco ao contrario... peixes saudaveis se recuperam mais rapidamente ... indo junto com a teoria de adquirir resistencia ao parasita.... enqto os debilitados sucumbem.

Nuno o seu caso parece oodinium e nao ictio, pela velocidade das mortes. Uma foto ajudaria a identiifcar melhor o patogeno.

Se for oodinium deixe esse aquario em quarentena (sem peixes por um periodo) pois ele é extremamente contagioso e normamalmente fatal.... se sobrou só um peixe tente o tratamento de hiposalinidade fora em outro aquario... eu tive um hepatus que tava quase morto e em tres dias se recuperou.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá NunoAlexande

Lamento as tuas mortes, mas não posso deixar ao mesmo tempo de agradecer todo o teu real relato.

São relatos factuais como o teu que fazem grande e engrandecem esta nossa comunidade.

Obrigado

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> peixes saudaveis se recuperam mais rapidamente ... indo junto com a teoria de adquirir resistencia ao parasita.... enqto os debilitados sucumbem.


Ah aqui sim concordo  :Pracima:  
Este parasita nao descrimina entre fraco/estressado e saudavel, o seu unico objectivo e achar hospede antes de morrer.





> Se for oodinium deixe esse aquario em quarentena (sem peixes por um periodo) pois ele é extremamente contagioso e normamalmente fatal.... se sobrou só um peixe tente o tratamento de hiposalinidade fora em outro aquario... eu tive um hepatus que tava quase morto e em tres dias se recuperou.


Infelizmente hiposalinidade nao trabalha com Oodinium, so cobre.




> Chemotherapy is the only effective treatment for Amyloodinium, with copper being the most widely used. Copper will not affect trophonts or tomonts but is toxic to the dinospores (Noga and Levy, 1995). Free copper should be kept at 0.12-0.15 mg/L for at least 14 days, although 21 days is better to be certain of killing all dinospores and to ensure that all trophonts have become tomonts and all tomonts have excysted...
> 
> ...Of all the copper medications available on the market, Cupramine by Seachem appears to be the safest. It is a complexed copper and is more stable that copper sulfate, copper citrate or chelated copper. As it is complexed, the total copper concentration should be maintained at 0.5 mg/L for three weeks...
> 
> ... Freshwater dips of a duration of around three minutes can dislodge most but not all trophonts, offering temporary relief to the fish. Additionally, this feature can be used to determine if fish are infected with Amyloodinium. See: oama's Freshwater Dip Test.


http://www.petsforum.com/personal/tr...loodinium.html

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Freshwater dips  é banho de água doce e nao tratamento de hiposalinidade....

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Freshwater dips  é banho de água doce e nao tratamento de hiposalinidade....


Sim eu sei e estes banhos de agua doce podem oferecer algum alivio, mas hiposalinidade nao vai trabalhar como tratamento, so cobre infelizmente.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

só tenho que agradecer a todos os membros a grande ajuda , especialmente ao julio macieira que desde que acompanho o fórum tem sido uma grande valia para mim .
tanto nos tópicos como nas respostas as perguntas , eu sou aquarofilista ha 15 anos , já criei desde discus a outras espécies e  dediquei-me a agua salgada há 1 ano e tenho aprendido muito com os tópicos do Julio entre outros membros por aqui.
para ja um grande abraço a todos

----------


## Gustavo Duarte

Então Nuno

É uma pena o que aconteceu. Realmente os peixes com ictio ora estão melhores ora piores, devido ao ciclo do parasito.

Como salientei, hiposlinidade só funciona mesmo em níveis bem baixos de salinidade, por algum motivo, só baixar um pouco não funciona. As vezes achamos que surtiu efeito, mas na verdade foi só coincidência mesmo, as vezes a doença já ia regridir mesmo, independente do tratamento.

Bola pra frente...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Nuno,

Como diz o Gustavo..."bola pra frente", mas seria importante ter a certeza de qual foi o parasita que matou os teus peixes.

Como disse o Celso




> Nuno o seu caso parece oodinium e nao ictio, pela velocidade das mortes. Uma foto ajudaria a identiifcar melhor o patogeno.


Em qualquer caso, e importante deixar a água, rocha, substracto e corais desse aquário sem qualquer peixe que possa servir como hospedeiro durante um largo período. Pelo menos 5 semanas, na minha opinião.

----------

